# Sharing PPPoE connection



## debarshi (Jan 4, 2012)

Hello,

I have a desktop (Win 7 Ultimate) with 2 LAN cards and my internet connection through cable is by PPPoE connection. I connect to the internet via dial-up in desktop. I do not have a wireless router currently, but if required, I would buy one. I want to share my internet from my desktop to my RAZORBEE Smart TV Upgrade device running Android 2.2. It has support for both Ethernet connection and WiFi through USB dongles. Razorbee | Razorbee

And I also want to share my Internet connection with my Laptop(win XP) which has Wifi support and ethernet as well.

I would be grateful of you please help me in this regard.

Thank You.


----------



## ico (Jan 4, 2012)

Here's what you can do.

1) Buy a Wifi router and use it in conjunction with your current modem. Phone cable will go in your modem. You'll have to change modem's currently "bridged mode" to PPPoE mode through the modem itself. In this case, you'll store your Broadband username and password in the modem. The modem will itself dial and connect to the Internet. The LAN cable will go into the Wifi router you purchased. The Wifi router will then create a Wifi network. You can assign a WPA2 passkey for your Wifi network.

or

2) You can buy an ADSL modem cum Wifi router. This is a two in one device. Phone line will go in this device. This device will store your broadband username and password. It will connect to the Internet and then create a Wifi Access point.

I hope you have an Unlimited plan btw. Which ISP do you have? What I have written above might be useless if you are using cable Internet. What I wrote is true for ADSL connections - like Airtel and BSNL.


----------



## debarshi (Jan 4, 2012)

Well, I have a cable connection for internet, and that makes it worse. A local ISP. yes, I have an unlimited pack. And just so you know, I have a cross-over cable lying. Could I use it by any chance without having to buy a router. And if I have to, which one can I buy. It would be helpful if you mention some good models and their prices. Dlink is readily available here. And the procedures you listed above., is it for the android or my laptop. Since the above methods won't be working, help will be much appreciated. 

Thanks.


----------



## debarshi (Jan 4, 2012)

I don't have an external modem. The cable goes into the ethernet port of my computer. My Isp uses switches to distribute the cables from one point to various apartments.


----------



## ico (Jan 4, 2012)

debarshi said:


> I don't have an external modem. The cable goes into the ethernet port of my computer. My Isp uses switches to distribute the cables from one point to various apartments.


hmm okay. You only need a Wifi router then. Single device.

I'd be interested in knowing how you connect to the Internet. Screenshots would do. Do edit out the username and password in the dialer. I also want to know your LAN settings.

A screenshot similar to this: *2.bp.blogspot.com/_8WG9e0s-9C8/TBN...ol-version-4-use-the-following-ip-address.JPG

Because you see, in your case you'd require special configuration which only you'd be aware of. As it is your connection. 

Honestly, in this case..you should get help from your Internet guy. As only they'd know the right configuration.



debarshi said:


> is it for the android or my laptop.


Ignore them. They were on how to setup a Wifi network.

You'll still have to create a Wifi network through the router and a WPA2 "passkey" (different from your Broadband password). Your Android phone/laptop will detect the network and connect to it if you use the passkey. The Ethernet cable from your ISP will go into the router which will share the Internet in your home. *reviews.cnet.com/sc/31489123-2-440-back-4.gif

Yup, you can go for a Wireless N router from D-link. Should be around Rs. 1500.


----------



## debarshi (Jan 4, 2012)

The internet guy, either he doesn't know or he wont tell. Okay. I will post screenshots. It is a variable ip connection. My Isp uses a particular mac id to identify a pc. One mac Id per connection. So I just can't plug it in to my laptop for internet. And though the mac I'd of android can be masked if rooted, I won't root my android or do something illegal as masking the mac address. There lies the problem.
Neither can I afford 2 internet connections for home. 
Well, the router I will buy, won't it have a different mac id, than my desktop??


Just a question, can internet be shared on bluetooth. Suppose I have internet connected on my desktop, I switch on bluetooth on both devices. Can I share the internet as I share the data. 
And please tell me what is DLNA???


----------



## ico (Jan 4, 2012)

yup. Router will have a different MAC ID. Some routers can clone MAC. Some can't. Tough to guess and be sure.

No, internet can't be shared using Bluetooth in this case.

DLNA is for streaming media over Wifi to a DLNA certified device which can be a TV.


----------



## debarshi (Jan 4, 2012)

So what are my other options. Do I have other choices. And what are the routers which can clone mac id? 
Could you also tell me about wifi dongles and their approx prices. thanks very much for you help.....


----------



## noob (Jan 4, 2012)

Cisco Linksys E1000 Wireless-N Router can clone mac id. I am using it and have cloned mac id so that i can use internet on all machines.


----------



## debarshi (Jan 4, 2012)

How is its performance. I have a pretty big house. And what is its price????

How can I use dial up my connection through the router??? As much as I know, it just needs a pre shared key and an access point. Means how can I connect to internet through the router, as for now, in my pc I use pppoe connection, and dial up connection.

I don't have wireless adapter in my desktop. So how will I connect my desktop to the internet if my ethernet cable is plugged onto the wireless router.

And just like you explained in the 2nd post here, please explain how I can do the connections and the configuration for the router.


----------



## debarshi (Jan 6, 2012)

ico said:


> I'd be interested in knowing how you connect to the Internet. Screenshots would do. Do edit out the username and password in the dialer. I also want to know your LAN settings.
> 
> Because you see, in your case you'd require special configuration which only you'd be aware of. As it is your connection.



Here is the screenshots you wanted, attached . Anything more? 

Please tell how to configure my router for cable connection......


----------



## debarshi (Jan 7, 2012)

So, please, is anyone here who can help me out....??


----------



## ico (Jan 7, 2012)

The router you will buy will have this option in the settings.

*i.imgur.com/FRp7w.jpg

You'll enter your username and password here. The router will save it. And it will connect when it will be switched on.

MAC Address cloning?

*i.imgur.com/4KhRI.png


----------



## debarshi (Jan 7, 2012)

Thanks very very much. Just some other doubts. Will my ISP be able to know that I am using a wireless router? And will all linksys and dlink routers support this?

If you could just tell me about the connections to be made, and the settings to be changed in pc, it will be complete

Sorry for pestering you so much. I am kind of newbie in this wireless stuff (which is sooo obvious) and I want to make sure it will work b4 investing in a costly router and wifi usb adapter. Thanks again

You really are great


----------



## ico (Jan 7, 2012)

Since you have asked for a step by step guide. I will give you a step by step guide. 

This is a work in progress so bear with me for the while.

Instructions might not be to the point because everyone's setup and configurations are different. But these will be fine, I guess. 

*1)*

I'm assuming that you have purchased a Wifi router. Linksys E1000 as mentioned by 'noob'....here's how this Wifi router looks from behind.

*i.imgur.com/8BfPx.jpg (you can't see any antenna in this router because it has a built-in 'integrated' antenna)

The other four Ethernet ports on the right can be used by you if you want to connect your computer again by using an Ethernet cable.

So, it will be like this. Cable from your ISP goes into the "Internet" port on your router. A cable from the router goes into the Ethernet port of your computer.

Since you will be using your router to *dial* to PPPoE (I will explain this in the next step), you will NOT require that PPPoE connection in your PC which you have created in my network places. Everything will be done from the router's side.

You will just switch on the router. The router will dial and connect to the Internet. The Internet will get shared to all the devices connected to the router - whether through Ethernet or Wifi. (Wifi is explained later)

*2)*

To make your Ethernet port on the computer to connect automatically to your router's LAN, here's what you will need to do.

*i.imgur.com/zZxA9.jpg <--- Right click here.....Properties....Internet Protocol properties and make it obtain the IP address automatically.

Note: This is for your Ethernet/LAN card. Not for your *dial-up* connection which you posted. 

example:

*i.imgur.com/LWwOg.jpg

*Note: If you have some settings saved, please take a screenshot and save them. So that in case you mess up configuring, at least you can revert to what you had earlier. *

*4)*

Now it is time to configure your router. Connect the Ethernet cable from your ISP to the router's "Internet" port and connect the computer to the router with another Ethernet cable to one of the Ethernet ports at the back of your router.

Your router and your computer will be on the same LAN - local area network. Now you will be able to access your router through the browser and configure it.

**192.168.1.1/* <--- this is the usual configuration page. Open it. It will ask for a username or password. Username should be "admin" and password could be either of "admin" and "password". This is the username and password for your router's configuration portal/page.

After opening your router page. You'll be greeted with something like this: (may be different too...but it's your job to figure out in this case)

*i.imgur.com/FRp7w.jpg

Here you will have to enter the PPPoE username and password which you use to connect. And then save changes.

You will also have to clone the MAC of your LAN card and save in the router.

Here's how you will figure out the MAC address of your Ethernet adapter by opening Command Prompt.

*i.imgur.com/saVC1.jpg

Next you will find the "Clone MAC address" option in your Wifi router and configure it by entering the MAC address which you figured out above.

*i.imgur.com/4KhRI.png (Enter that MAC address here)

*SAVE CHANGES.*

*5)*

After saving the changes your router will reboot. Give it a while.

As your router will reboot, you will notice that your Ethernet card in your computer disconnected when the router turned itself off, and then it connected when the router turned itself on.

Wait for 3-4 minutes.

If everything has gone right, you should be able to browse the Internet safe and sound.

*6)*

Now it is the turn of setting up Wifi.

Choose your Wifi network's name and a WPA2 password to access your network.

*i.imgur.com/qjqmf.jpg

*SAVE CHANGES.*

*7)*

Here's how you will connect your Android phone to your home's Wifi network for the first time.

In my case, the Wifi network's name is gagan.

*i.imgur.com/3HKfR.jpg

Then you will enter the Wifi password. Then click Connect. Your Android device will save it. You won't have to do it everytime as your Android device will connect automatically.

*i.imgur.com/bhsXP.jpg

Your *smart TV* which has built-in Wifi should also have similar instructions.

*8)*

Now, if you want your computer/PC to connect to Wifi.....you should purchase a Wifi USB dongle.

It will look like this and it will connect to your computer's USB port.....just like a pen drive.

You _will_ have to install drivers to use it. Drivers will be supplied to you with the USB Wifi dongle.

Note: Unplug the Ethernet cable in your computer. Using Ethernet and Wifi to connect the same machine to the same network will create conflicts.

*i.imgur.com/y50XS.jpg

Here's how you will connect to your Wifi network in Windows. (after installing drivers for the dongle and all that  )

*i.imgur.com/qvqas.png


----------



## debarshi (Jan 7, 2012)

I really dont know how to thank you, bcoz i know the time you spent and the toil you put, just to show me how to set it up...... Just awesome tutorial, with all those illustrations. It will be a lot more easier for me now. Thanks.

Just wanted to know whether my ISP will come to know whether I am using router or not?


----------



## ico (Jan 7, 2012)

^^ no problem there. 



debarshi said:


> Just wanted to know whether my ISP will come to know whether I am using router or not?


They shouldn't be able to know.

The reason is, we changed ("cloned") the router's MAC address to that of your computer's Ethernet card.

So, for them....it is your computer connecting. Not your router.

Cable connections are often *locked* to a particular MAC address to prevent unauthorised stealing.

Another thing, I forgot to mention clearly....you will NOT have to dial anything in this setup. Your router is doing the job of dialing, connecting to the Internet, and sharing it seamlessly to all the devices connecting to it.


----------



## debarshi (Jan 7, 2012)

Okay. So whenever I switch on my router, the internet is automatically dialed right? Thats great.


----------



## ico (Jan 7, 2012)

debarshi said:


> Okay. So whenever I switch on my router, the internet is automatically dialed right? Thats great.


yup.

You see, it has to be automatically dialed by the router because it needs to be shared across all devices.


----------



## debarshi (Jan 7, 2012)

Yup. So lemme try it out.


----------



## ico (Jan 7, 2012)

btw, I think I made a small mistake.

*i.imgur.com/zZxA9.jpg 

In this pic, I put your laptop's Wifi in the red box. I actually meant the Ethernet card which should be on the right. It wasn't visible clearly in your screenshot.

Morever, you can configure your router over Wifi too. By default, every new Wifi router will create an unprotected Wifi network, you can connect and then carry out the configuration through *192.168.1.1/


----------



## debarshi (Jan 8, 2012)

Can I use Linksys WRT54GH for this? How is its range, service and speed?


----------



## ico (Jan 8, 2012)

^^ its range will not be enough.

I suggest going for Linksys E1000 or E1200. Price should be Rs. 2400 for E1000 and Rs. 3000 for E1200. Also because these are Wifi N router - more speed for Wireless LAN and will give you good range. You also told that your home is big.


----------



## debarshi (Jan 8, 2012)

E1000 is costing around Rs. 3500 here. are you sure it is for Rs. 2400???

How about Netgear WGR614 Wireless-N 150??

or even Cisco Linksys WRT120N?


----------



## debarshi (Jan 12, 2012)

In my Android *Smart TV*, when I try a wired connection through my router, it asks whether it is a
1) DHCP
2) Static IP
3) PPPoE
connection?
Which one should I select?


----------



## ico (Jan 12, 2012)

which router? what router? description about your current setup? how you have configured it? how it looks like? what you have done and what you are trying to do? 

If you have bought a router, configured it and you are using it.....this means you have configured it to dial PPPoE as well. DHCP is the one to be used in this case. DHCP is for automatic connection and allocation of IP addresses in a network. Pretty much everything I explained was DHCP. This is what most people use.


----------



## debarshi (Jan 12, 2012)

You sound like you dunno anything of what I am talking about 

Well I borrowed a friend's router just to test whether it was working or not  , and got stuck on this part. Well, its a Belkin router.

The store doesn't has the E1000 yet, he says no one ever asked for it yet, so they don't have supply  

And since I haven't bought a wireless adapter yet, I cant test the wireless part

I configured the way you said, but it doesn't have mac id cloning feature, so useless for me. Anyway, while connecting through a LAN port of the router to my SMART TV, I got the notification to configure whether it is a DHCP, Static IP or PPPoE.

I dont think you said anything about DHCP above..... So I thought I would just clarify.....


----------



## ico (Jan 12, 2012)

DHCP in simple words is automatic allocation of IP addresses. In my procedure, it is DHCP. DHCP for the local area network to be precise. Your computer, laptop, TV and mobile...each gets an automatic IP address allocated to them by the router.

By default every new router is configured to be on DHCP. Otherwise you just won't be able to configure it easily through the PC. Why? Because if it is not set on DHCP, your PC won't be allocated an automatic LAN IP Address. Allocating LAN IP address = confirmation that the network has established. If the network will not get established, then how will you configure it.

If you do what I had posted in my guide with your *new* router which you will purchase, you'll choose DHCP on your Smart TV. With your friend's router too, you should be choosing DHCP. One quick way of confirming that you atleast connected to the router (LAN), would be going to *192.168.1.1/ through your TV's browser. (Internet will fail because that Belkin router didn't connect to the Internet - MAC ID mismatch.)

However, if you were to *dial* your internet through your Smart TV....you will put in the cable from your ISP into the TV, and then choose PPPoE this time. Enter your Broadband username and password, and the TV will dial it. (It will fail because of MAC ID mismatch, but that's another story)

Two different cases.

I hope this answers it well.  Now, you don't need anything else to be explained. Pretty sure. lol.


----------



## debarshi (Jan 12, 2012)

Yup, that's the first thing I tried, connected the cable I got from ISP to my SMART TV ad selected PPPoE. Internet didn't connect due to MAC ID mismatch. 

I got the config page of router in my SMART TV alright thru thr 192.168.1.1


----------



## ico (Jan 12, 2012)

debarshi said:


> Yup, that's the first thing I tried, connected the cable I got from ISP to my SMART TV ad selected PPPoE. Internet didn't connect due to MAC ID mismatch.
> 
> I got the config page of router in my SMART TV alright thru thr 192.168.1.1


well and good then. 

All you need is E1000 now.


----------



## debarshi (Jan 12, 2012)

Yeah, I dont thing there's anything left to be uncovered . Just waiting for the E1000 to come.  WHY am I not getting it yet


----------



## arka1991 (Jan 15, 2012)

Mate,you explained in a very detailed way how to setup a wifi router sharing of a dialup connection. 
Mine is almost the same thing but I have to login in a different way.
It is shown here :
1. Using software :
*i42.tinypic.com/2gt6d7r.jpg
 or

2. From a login address :
*i39.tinypic.com/av4k04.jpg

Also,like your explained tutorial,my isp does not require a modem either,the cable directly goes into the ethernet port.

So,can I share my internet connection by the process explained in your tutorial  or are there any alternate ways ?

Regards,
Arka


----------



## ico (Jan 17, 2012)

k, this is going to be tricky. I don't have any experience with the connection you have, so I can't give a definite solution.

Get me this screenshot:

If values are filled up, don't change them. Just tell me what they are. It will help me to know the scenario properly.

*i.imgur.com/LWwOg.jpg


----------



## arka1991 (Jan 18, 2012)

ico said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Somehow,i figured it out. Its working now. I had to work it in the direct IP mode. So the problem is,I am not getting directly logged onto the internet. However,I sign into the internet from one device,internet is then shared normally like a PPPOE connection.


----------



## ico (Jan 18, 2012)

arka1991 said:


> Somehow,i figured it out. Its working now. I had to work it in the direct IP mode. So the problem is,I am not getting directly logged onto the internet. However,I sign into the internet from one device,internet is then shared normally like a PPPOE connection.


yup. In your case, that's how it will happen because your ISP requires you to login from a web portal.

You can't do anything else.


----------



## debarshi (Jan 18, 2012)

Yup, this tutorial is working. 



Spoiler



I know it would, but I needed to check it , just in case 


I am connected to the internet now through my WiFi.

I bought a D-Link DIR 524. So far, range and speed is excellent.

Just asking, how do I *share files* among the desktop, laptop, and the mobiles connected wired or wirelessly to the router?

THANKS a Lot Eco.

It wouldn't have been possible without you.


----------



## arka1991 (Jan 20, 2012)

debarshi said:


> Yup, this tutorial is working.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I have this exact same question. I tried setting up the devices as 'workgroup' and enabled sharing. But nothing really seemed to work.


----------



## ico (Jan 20, 2012)

Follow this video: *Windows 7 - How To Set Up A Homegroup Network - YouTube*

OS should be same on all systems if you want to avoid troubles. example, Windows 7 on all machines. Windows XP on all machines. Every machine _must_ be on the same Workgroup.

Only folders which get marked as shared will be shared. Expect slow WLAN speeds in computers connected via Wifi. There is a reason why all LANs are established using Ethernet wires.


----------



## debarshi (Jan 21, 2012)

Well, I have XP in my laptop and Win 7 in Desktop.
Is there no way I can connect those????


----------



## ico (Jan 21, 2012)

I don't know. I don't have enough Windows machines to try out everything. 

I use nginx HTTP server for Windows to share files. It is a HTTP server. Save files in the nginx folder, start nginx HTTP server. Enter LAN IP address of the computer where nginx is running in your browser (in the second computer) and download files.


----------



## quan chi (Jan 22, 2012)

Well i have gone through your entire post now here are my queries.

1.Cant we just use an ETHERNET port that can imitate my system id.

2.I have as you know another usb to ethernet dongle(port).Can somehow i use that? I mean the main cable will be attached to system pot only.Then i will dial the internet manually as usual.After the connection has been established i will put that other dongle in the usb port.Then will use a wire to connect both the systems.


----------



## ico (Jan 22, 2012)

quan chi said:


> 1.Cant we just use an ETHERNET port that can imitate my system id.






quan chi said:


> 2.I have as you know another usb to ethernet dongle(port).Can somehow i use that? I mean the main cable will be attached to system pot only.Then i will dial the internet manually as usual.After the connection has been established i will put that other dongle in the usb port.Then will use a wire to connect both the systems.


Nope. It may be possible, but really troublesome.


----------



## quan chi (Jan 22, 2012)

ico said:


> Nope. It may be possible, but really troublesome.



Sorry i meant ethernet hub *compnetworking.about.com/od/homenetworking/ig/Home-Network-Diagrams/Hub-Switch-Network-Diagram.htm


----------



## ico (Jan 22, 2012)

quan chi said:


> Sorry i meant ethernet hub


No, you need a router.

Best would be if you could post what you are trying to do and how your Internet connection is like, how you connect etc.


----------



## quan chi (Jan 23, 2012)

Connection is similar to the thread opener.Btw can  D-Link DIR 524 also clone mac id.


----------



## ico (Jan 23, 2012)

^^ debarshi has purchased it. So, I think it can..!


----------



## debarshi (Jan 23, 2012)

it can. And really, its working gr8888. I am quite satisfied. Just if ECO could help me with the file sharing, it would be complete 



Spoiler



Dont mind, eco. I am kidding  ..... you really did more than enough


----------



## quan chi (Jan 24, 2012)

^^How is its speed.I mean does the wifi gives the same speed as that of lan.Whats the combined price of it and the dongle.


----------



## debarshi (Jan 24, 2012)

quan chi said:


> ^^How is its speed.I mean does the wifi gives the same speed as that of lan.Whats the combined price of it and the dongle.



Speed depends entirely on range, and in my case, range is satisfactory, crossing two walls and two rooms, the WiFi is over 85% strong. So speed automatically is quite good.....


----------



## ico (Jan 25, 2012)

quan chi said:


> ^^How is its speed.I mean does the wifi gives the same speed as that of lan.Whats the combined price of it and the dongle.


If you are talking of Internet speed to your computer connected through the router, then it's going to be the same as your connection is. It won't vary with distance from the router.

Reason? We have puny 1mbps or 2mbps connections. Now, if we were sharing a 40mbps connection right from the router, THEN the distance would have made a difference. Indian broadband speeds suck, you see. 

Second, LAN speed (computer to computer) in Wifi can be very slow. Around 20mbps or 2.5 MBps usually. For LAN (computer to computer), Ethernet is the best.

mbps = megabits per second.
MBps = megabytes per second.

1 byte = 8 bits.


----------



## ubk1004 (Jun 29, 2012)

arka1991 said:


> Somehow,i figured it out. Its working now. I had to work it in the direct IP mode. So the problem is,I am not getting directly logged onto the internet. However,I sign into the internet from one device,internet is then shared normally like a PPPOE connection.



Hi Guys..

I got a similar cable broad band few days back and trying to figure out how to configure it with my NETGEAR Wireless router (WGR614). I have tried to set it up with static IP address but didn't work. Problem is the Internet port in the router is not even blinking when I plug in the cable jack there but working perfectly when I plug in to my laptop. Any ideas?


----------



## debarshi (Jul 3, 2012)

I dont know about Net Gear routers a lot, but if the internet is not blinkinh in your router, something is wrong with it, because even if you dont connect to internet, if you just connect the wite, the sign will glow, indicating a signal detected....


----------



## ubk1004 (Jul 9, 2012)

Hi debarshi,

I am sure that the router is OK as it was assembled with the BSNL connection which I had until I switched to Alliance. This is indeed very weird.


----------



## sukasarkar (Jul 14, 2012)

Buy adsl modem with Wifi. so you can connect using wifi..


----------



## quan chi (Jul 24, 2012)

Sorry to post so late.Thanks to ico and debarshi.Few days ago got D-Link DIR-600L.Configuring it was a bit different and tricky but till now its working fine.


----------



## debarshi (Jul 24, 2012)

You are welcome 

By the way, my router is already dead and in hospital for re-incarnation, due to few thunder jolts.............jeez


----------



## debarshi (Aug 8, 2012)

By any chance can you guys tell me if Netgear WGR614 can clone mac ids


----------



## papul1993 (Aug 8, 2012)

Won't buying a cheap wifi router and loading up DD-WRT or Tomato make it able to clone MAC ID? Also these custom firmwares have a number of advantages. For 3k you will get 2 wifi n routers, one of which you can run as wifi range extender/repeater. 

P.S: By cheap I do not mean bad.


----------



## debarshi (Aug 9, 2012)

Yup, I do understand your point there, but wont loading a custom firmware void the warranty????


----------



## Tathaga (Aug 17, 2012)

well i am a noob in this kind of networking stuff
i am alliance user (like page 2 arka1991)
well everything was fine, when one day lightning/thunder blew up my lan port

i am now using a lan card on pci slot and BSNL is working with it but alliance is not, i think its maybe cause of MAC ID lock (not sure)
the alliance BB is only workin on 1 laptop and not workin on my pc and other 2 laptops

i have tried changing network address of PC lan card by copying the mac id of the laptop the Alliance BB is working using ipconfig /all; but it doesnt work. =(

i have netgear n150 wifi router and i plan to use it and use Alliance BB through it .... bsnl has very bad ping, cant pvp in wow ;(


plz help :3


----------



## managana (Aug 17, 2012)

@debarshi - how is the Razorbee Smart TV device? Can you give me brief review?


----------



## debarshi (Aug 17, 2012)

managana said:


> @debarshi - how is the Razorbee Smart TV device? Can you give me brief review?



Yes, with pleasure.

I have been using Razorbee for a year now, and simply put, its awesome.
Its the perfect choice for people with a LCD TV but without the smartness of the newer generations. And since I got my samsung smart tv, its not being into use any more, but before that, not a day would go by when I was not using it. As far as the specs go, 
its Android with a smart and customized UI for TV
Has got a smart QWERTY keyboard remote with track pad, that's great to use, especially for commenting on Facebook. 
I could play all videos using Moboplayer. No lags. 
Has an inbuilt 2 GB memory and space for SD card. 
It supports Wifi and DLNA connectivity as well.
Two usb ports at the back, a composite video out(coupled with audio) and a VGA out with audio out, a mic-in for voice chatting, and standard ethernet port for internet. 
It supports usb dongles, all kinds of pen drives and other usb devices like usb keyboards. I haven't tried a webcam yet.
Youtube and web-browsing is a great experience, expecially on LCD screens
If you need an Android device for your TV to make it smart, you shouldn't look further.
I am not using it right now, so I dont know about the recent updates but AriemTech has done a good job customizing the Android OS for TV



Tathaga said:


> well i am a noob in this kind of networking stuff
> i am alliance user (like page 2 arka1991)
> well everything was fine, when one day lightning/thunder blew up my lan port
> 
> ...



Did you use Alliance and BSNL on the same pc whose LAN burnt out? If so, the how is the connection working on your laptop if mac-id is locked?


----------



## Revolution (Aug 19, 2012)

Can anyone please confirm if Alliance Broadband support PPPoE or not ?
I need a Router(WiFi not required) so that I can download Torrent while PC OFF.


----------



## Tathaga (Aug 20, 2012)

Revolution said:


> Can anyone please confirm if Alliance Broadband support PPPoE or not ?
> I need a Router(WiFi not required) so that I can download Torrent while PC OFF.



plz sm1 help with this -_-


----------



## Revolution (Aug 21, 2012)

I guess very few using Alliance.


----------



## ico (Aug 21, 2012)

Please and please. Give full details on how you connect and of your current scenario. You can't get answers until you ask a question properly.

From what I know, Alliance uses web based login. May be an app, but that again is a web based login. Just like Reliance Broadband does.

Everything will work after the fact that you'll have to log-in into the portal from one device to start the Internet. Logging in from any device would do. Internet/WAN will be routed.

You could get a router which supports *dd-wrt *, then flash dd-wrt firmware and use a Python script to automate the process.

Steps
----------------
1) Read my tutorial on the first page. Clone MAC is important. All these cable wallahs tie your connection to a particular MAC ID.
2) Connect your devices to the router. Let's say, Comp #1, Comp #2, Laptop #1 through Wifi and Mobile #1 through Wifi.
3) All devices get connected to the router (LAN).
4) Then when you will try to open a site on any device, you might get greeted with Alliance's log-in page. Or may be you might need to go manually. Just log-in and Internet will work on all devices.


----------



## Revolution (Aug 22, 2012)

Thanks for ur reply!
Allince use web based login just like Reliance Broadband.
Actually I want to know is it possible to connect met using Router ?
I mean like BSNL u just put ID & Pass in modem under PPPoE mode.
Whenever modem switch on net get connected automatically. 
Actually I want to DL torrent when PC OFF.
Only Router & any storage(USB HDD or a flash pen drive) is on.
I want to same Electricity cos net speed is low 40kBps DL speed.
And running PC 24x7 is not a good idea.

BTW,is DD-WRT comes inbuilt with Router ?
Cos if I change firmware might loose warranty of the router ?


----------



## Mario (Aug 22, 2012)

Revolution said:


> Thanks for ur reply!
> Allince use web based login just like Reliance Broadband.
> Actually I want to know is it possible to connect met using Router ?
> I mean like BSNL u just put ID & Pass in modem under PPPoE mode.
> ...



I think there was another thread where someone had the exact same questions about Alliance.
DD-WRT (Tomato/OpenWRT etc) are custom firmware for your networking gear and they do not come inbuilt with the Router. They *will* void manufacturer warranty.

But unless you are really unlucky, you wont need that warranty. I have barely ever seen a router burn or blow up due to 24x7x365 usage. 

Anyway, although in the other thread, someone said (I think Nipun or Nginx) that some cyberoam software is used to authenticate the user's credentials and 
there is no support for PPPOE, I still think ico's method of flashing it and using a custom script, should work.

And yeah, you must use a router which can clone your MAC  since I think Alliance binds the MAC to the user's credential/IP.
[In the other thread, someone also said, logging in to the router from any system will set the router's mac to the system's mac which I could not make sense of - dont think that ever happens]


----------



## debarshi (Aug 23, 2012)

Well, mine burnt a few days ago, and I got replaced it under warranty ........ The Dlink DIR 524


----------



## Mario (Aug 23, 2012)

Ya which is why I never use DLink sub-50$ cr@p!


----------



## debarshi (Aug 25, 2012)

Well, neither did I want to buy that ****............ I had "by MISTAKE" informed my ISP that I wanted a router, and they were pestering me all the time. Even said "Your internet connection will not work with any other router". Guess they have a tie-up with D-Link or something

I'm now extremely happy with my ASUS


----------



## kranti (Aug 29, 2012)

I am having a cable broadband connection i.e.on PPPoE connection. I baught Linksys e1500N router and set everything as per the instruction in this thread. Al was working well for 10/15 days but recently router started dropping the connection very oftenly. If I disconnect and reconnect the WiFi connection from my PC it starts and after some time it drops the connection. If I put the cable directly into the LAN card it works perfectly. Dont know what is happening exactly. PL. guide.


----------



## debarshi (Aug 30, 2012)

Me think its a fault with your router, or you did some "chher khani" with your router's advanced settings. Either way, find another router, probably a friend's to check if its really your router's problem. (I am 99.9% sure it is)


----------



## kranti (Sep 1, 2012)

debarshi said:


> Me think its a fault with your router, or you did some "chher khani" with your router's advanced settings. Either way, find another router, probably a friend's to check if its really your router's problem. (I am 99.9% sure it is)


Will the router work properly if I reset it to factory default and configure again.


----------



## debarshi (Sep 2, 2012)

There's no harm in trying.........


Spoiler



Are you implying that you DID try mess with the advanced settings   ....... just kiddin'


----------



## ico (Sep 2, 2012)

kranti said:


> Will the router work properly if I reset it to factory default and configure again.


This is the eternal solution to each and every problem. Do this.


----------



## debarshi (Sep 2, 2012)

But do tell us the results, and if you got it right...........


----------



## ron_devon (Sep 20, 2012)

First of all, ICO I have to salute you for creating such a awesome tut which is right down to the basics. Great job mate and you too Debarshi for doing the needful.

Even I'm one of those Alliance customers here in Kolkata, though the said ISP does provide some decent unlimited plans. They have the shittiest call center people and even worse engineers. They charge around 500 bucks to configure a wireless setup which in the end may turn out unsuccessful.

Couple of questions though, I have to put the IPs and DNS addresses during the configuration in the router setup, right? And the Wireless Network IP properties can detect the IPs automatically?? I plan to buy a Netgear WGR614 N-150 router. Any excerpts on that? I guess i wouldn't go past the vicinity of 15 meters from the router at any point of time. Although I would actually need to update to any custom firmware. But still could you tell me how do i go about it and what is the script i will have to use?


----------



## debarshi (Sep 20, 2012)

Well, first, my ISP charges me Rs 200 for configuring the router (that means just to input the damn ID, Password, and Mac ID clone -.-) 
Now, I had a static IP once 3 years ago, before my ISP switched to a dynamic IP system. How do you login to net? Is it by logging in a specific website (like 24online) or by a PPPoE connection? If you have a static IP, you can get all your network info from the pc you are working on. The router detects all of it, in automatic detection mode.....
And about range, it is Draft-N router, so it will be 150 Mbps, and you wont have to worry about network speed or range as your net speed is at max 2 Mbps I guess, so speed wont be a problem.
The WGR614 has good reviews.......... In most cases, normal users can do w/o installing custom firmware......... (Like I can do everything from media streaming to all my devices, to file sharing with my original firmware) but you can definitely install DD-Wrt or Tomato, but I dont know how much your ISP will be able to help you, with that...........


----------



## axis (Sep 26, 2012)

ico said:


> Please and please. Give full details on how you connect and of your current scenario. You can't get answers until you ask a question properly.
> 
> From what I know, Alliance uses web based login. May be an app, but that again is a web based login. Just like Reliance Broadband does.
> 
> ...




Do you have any experience with DD-WRT? which build would you recommend as most stable?

I am actually thinking of flashing my Asus RT-N13U with DD-WRT since my ISP uses 24online web login. Earlier, when I logged in with my Home PC, all my other devices(phones, tablet and Laptop) could directly access internet without any need of separate login. Only the Laptop would occasionally require separate login which was possible, the phones or tablet never had any issues as long as the Home PC was logged in. But recently this has changed, and I cannot use internet on any of my other devices while the PC is logged in or directly connect from my devices. So I was thinking of DD-WRT on the router and a autologin script to connect to 24online from the router itself.


----------



## sumanta4u (Aug 22, 2014)

Hello..!! Please tell me in details how you've managed to install wifi on Alliance Broadband??


----------

